
Former surgeon general calls for marijuana legalization - jamesbritt
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/10/18/former.surgeon.general.marijuana/
======
Semiapies
Thought: We hear about retired politicians, officials, and law enforcement
officers speaking out against the war on drugs (and particularly marijuana)
_all the time_.

How about someone growing the courage to talk about this when they're actually
still in government? That might be newsworthy.

